# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Primärtherapie, Ergebnisqualität und Prostatakarzinomzentren

## LowRoad

Durch mir wohl gesonnene Kollegen ist mir der DKG Jahresbericht 2014 zur "*Ergebnisqualität aller Prostatakarzinomzentren*" in die Hände gefallen (dankeschön), und den will ich für euch kurz zusammenfassen. Dies auch, weil sich ergänzende Informationen durch einem Bericht des WidO (*Ergebnisqualität aller Prostatakarzinomzentren*) und einem etwas *merkwürdigen Kommentar unseres BPS Chefs Günter Feick* ergeben.

*Zuerst mal zum DKG Jahresbericht 2014:*
Oft werden Patienten, auch von uns, auf die zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren hingewiesen, in der Hoffnung, dass man sich dort ganz besonders gut mit der Sachlage auskennt, und es hohe Fallzahlen, also viel Erfahrung, gibt. Ist dies tatsächlich so, oder wird dieses Prüfsiegel nur als Marketing Argument missbraucht? Am 31. Dezember 2012 waren 92 Zentren DKG zertifiziert. In diesen 92 Zentren werden aber nur 31,4% aller Prostatakarzinomprimärfälle in Deutschland behandelt. Die meisten Fälle waren lokal begrenzte Stadien, lediglich 8% waren lokal fortgeschritten, und weitere 5% fortgeschritten bzw. metastasiert. Eigentlich eine erfreulich kleine Zahl von primär nicht mehr heilbaren Erkrankungen, auch dank dem, aktuell etwas in Verruf geratenen, PSA-Test  aber das ist hier nicht das Thema. Die radikale Prostatektomie (RPE) dominiert die Primärtherapie bei den lokalen Stadien, gefolgt von der Strahlentherapie. Die Anzahl der Patienten, die eine Active Surveillance (AS) erhalten haben, ist 2012 gegenüber 2010 angestiegen von median 2,5% auf 12,1% - was meiner Meinung nach immer noch nur einen Teil der für AS qualifizierten Männer betrifft.

Besonders auffällig ist der Rückgang der durchgeführten primären Strahlentherapien, einschließlich begleitender ADT bei hohem Risikoprofil.  Hier fällt ein Rückgang von 88,1% 2010 und 85,7% 2011 auf 27,3% 2012 auf, und weiter  Erwähnenswert ist hierbei, dass zwischen 2010 und 2012 im Minimum zwischen 0 und 1,6% der Patienten strahlentherapeutisch behandelt wurden, d. h., dass in manchen Zentren offensichtlich so gut wie keine Expertise mit der definitiven Strahlentherapie vorhanden ist Ich frage mich nun, ob es denn dem Anspruch eines Prostatakrebszentrums genügt, wenn man sowieso nur die RPE, oder eventuell noch AS anbieten kann, oder will? Das ist sicher auch ein Problem der geringen Fallzahlen, die vom DKG schon niedrig angesetzt wurden. Es wird lediglich gefordert, dass >100 Patienten pro Jahr behandelt werden, der Mittelwert liegt bei 159 Patienten im Jahr. Nimmt man mal die 6 größten Kliniken raus, dann erkennt man schon, dass alle anderen Häuser doch sehr aktiv um Patienten kämpfen müssen, um auf über 100 pro Jahr, und 50 RPEs pro Jahr zu kommen. Ob man da noch von viel Erfahrung mit der Krankheit ausgehen kann?

Wünschenswert, und auch so vermittelt, ist eine Tumorkonferenz, wo sich Fachleute aller Gebiete (Urologen, Strahlentherapeuten, internistischen Onkologen und Pathologen) zusammensetzen, und die beste individuelle Therapie erarbeiten. Ich finde, dass dies doch eigentlich die primäre Überlegung eines betroffenen Mannes ist, wenn er sich in ein Prostatakarzinomzentrum begibt. Dies wird eigentlich auch gut erreicht, wobei die Teilnahme von Strahlentherapeuten nicht immer gesichert ist.

Ergebnisqualität:
Ist das Thema, was für uns Betroffene doch absolut im Fokus stehen sollte, und nicht, ob der Nachtisch schmackhaft und das Fernsehprogramm erträglich war! Leider wird das nach wie vor sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt, so finden sind im Jahresbericht 2014 der DKG lediglich 5 Seiten, die sich mit der Ergebnisqualität beschäftigen. Dabei geht es erstmal nur um die operativen Komplikationen wie Revisionsoperationen (Nachblutung, Darmverletzung, endoskopische Behandlung von Anastomosenstrikturen, Lymphozelendrainage bei drohender Thrombose, Harnleiterverletzung etc.). Die genannten Zahlen sind soweit nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn auch verbesserungsfähig. Auch wird die Wundinfektionsrate, die kleiner als 5% sein sollte, eigentlich überall eingehalten.

Was aber ist nun mit den uns interessierenden Ergebnissen wie Inkontinenz, Impotenz und Rezidivfreiheit, oder sogar dem Gesamtüberleben??? Diese Daten werden möglicherweise erhoben, aber nicht veröffentlicht, was rein rechtlich die Erhebung in Frage stellen müsste!




> Bedauernswert ist, dass nach mittlerweile 8 Jahren Zertifizierung von Prostatakarzinomzentren nach wie vor keine Daten zu Kontinenz und Potenz nach RPE, Strahlentherapie oder Brachytherapie vorhanden sind
> 
> Angesichts des nicht unerheblichen Kostenfaktors einer Zertifizierung mit regelmäßigen Rezertifizierungen und Überwachungsaudits wäre es wünschenswert, wenn von der DKG bzw. OnkoZert Module zur Verfügung gestellt würden, die eine bessere Auswertung von onkologischen Ergebnissen (PSA-Rezidiv) sowie von Kontinenz- und Potenzdaten ermöglichen.


Schade, jetzt wissen wir immer noch nicht, ob die 30% Patienten, die in zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomzentren behandelt wurden wirklich einen Vorteil daraus generieren konnten!


*Der AOK Bericht:*
Einen anderen, rein auf die Sachverhalte gerichteten Bericht stellt das Wissenschaftliche Institut der AOK vor. Hier geht es nicht primär um Zertifizierung, sondern um die reale Welt, so wie sie ist.

Interessant ist beispielsweise, dass etwa 1/3 aller operierten Patienten innerhalb eines Jahres wieder in eine Klinik aufgenommen werden müssen, leider ohne Nennung von Gründen.

Weiterhin fallen die Nebendiagnosen auf, die durch die Erkrankung erst erfasst werden. Hier wird das ganze Elend alter Männer offensichtlich, die ihre Lebensqualität ein Stück weit in Bier und Schnitzel definieren:

Hypertonie    47%
Nicht insulinabhängige Diabetes    12%
Störung des Lipidstoffwechsels    10%
Störung des Elektrolythaushaltes     9%
Chronische Herzkrankheiten    9%
Adipositas    8%

Betrachtet wurde noch die Gesamtkomplikationsrate, die zwischen den vom AOK Bericht erfassten Kliniken unterschiedlich ist. Hier wäre schön zu wissen, welche Kliniken denn hohe bzw. geringe Komplikationsraten aufweisen.

Zu dem AOK Bericht hat unser lieber Günter Feick einen Kommentar verfasst:




> Es wäre irreführend, sich allein auf die AOK-erhobenen Daten für einen Qualitätsvergleich der Prostatakrebs operierenden Kliniken zu verlassen. Vielmehr sind patientenrelevante Endpunkte, wie tumorfreies Überleben, Gesamtüberleben, Inkontinenz, Impotenz und Lebensqualität zu messen und zu vergleichen, so Günter Feick, Vorsitzender des BPS, am Freitag in Bonn. Hierfür hat das International Consortium for Health Outcomes Measurement (ICHOM) unter Beteiligung des BPS Qualitätsindikatoren definiert, die auch in den Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft (DKG) zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren obligatorisch gemessen werden


Das verwundert mich denn doch, kritisiert der DKG Jahresbericht doch gerade, dass diese Daten nicht veröffentlicht wurden (siehe oben), also eventuell gar nicht erhoben wurden?! Günter, wenn du mehr weißt, dann lass uns bitte an diesem Wissen teilhaben!

Selbst wenn wir diese Daten hätten, könnten wir nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, ob nun die zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren besser wären, als die Kliniken im Outback, oder spezielle Prostatakrebskliniken. 

In den USA, wo man mit privaten Daten freizügiger umgeht, was wiederum andere Probleme schafft, wurde dies mal untersucht,* ich hatte berichtet*

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

es stellt sich die Frage, ob und in welcher Form die PZ ein Follow up bei den behandelten Patienten durchführen....ohne ein solches natürlich auch keine Ergebnisse.

Bei vielen Kliniken gibt es so eine Nachverfolgung nicht...aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Uwe,

das stimmt so nicht für alle Kliniken. Vom PZ-Nord in Gronau erhalte ich nach RPE in 2012 halbjährlich Fragebögen, mit dessen Hilfe mein Gesundheitszustand abgefragt wird.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Werner,

ich schrieb ja auch nicht "alle"...... :-)

Gruß

Uwe (der im Januar auch wieder den turnusmäßigen Fragebogen bekommen wird)

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die radikale Prostatektomie (RPE) dominiert die Primärtherapie bei den lokalen Stadien, gefolgt von der Strahlentherapie. Die Anzahl der Patienten, die eine Active Surveillance (AS) erhalten haben, ist 2012 gegenüber 2010 angestiegen von median 2,5% auf 12,1% - was meiner Meinung nach immer noch nur einen Teil der für AS qualifizierten Männer betrifft.


Lieber Andi, lieber Perfektionist,

vielen Dank, dass Du den Faden aufgegriffen hast. Es ist nach wie vor dem Patienten selbst überlassen, ob er das Nervenkostüm in Anspruch nehmen möchte, AS auf eigenes Risiko duchzuziehen, weil auch bereitwillige Urologen eher ungern diesen Therapieweg als ersten Weg begleiten möchten. 




> Was aber ist nun mit den uns interessierenden Ergebnissen wie Inkontinenz, Impotenz und Rezidivfreiheit, oder sogar dem Gesamtüberleben??? Diese Daten werden möglicherweise erhoben, aber nicht veröffentlicht, was rein rechtlich die Erhebung in Frage stellen müsste!


Das erinnert mich an einen Bericht eines Lesers einer renommierten Tagesezeitung, der von einem befreundeten Polizeibeamten erfahren hatte, dass er und seine Kollegen Anweisung hätten, bestimmte nachteilige Berichte der Presse vorzuenthalten, um die Bevölkerung nicht zu beunruhigen.





> Schade, jetzt wissen wir immer noch nicht, ob die 30% Patienten, die in zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomzentren behandelt wurden wirklich einen Vorteil daraus generieren konnten!


Auch die vom BPS geforderten Bemühungen um mehr Relevanz und Aussagefähigkeit werden über lange Zeit noch dahindümpeln.




> Betrachtet wurde noch die Gesamtkomplikationsrate, die zwischen den vom AOK Bericht erfassten Kliniken unterschiedlich ist. Hier wäre schön zu wissen, welche Kliniken denn hohe bzw. geringe Komplikationsraten aufweisen.


Auch solche Fallzahlen würden den Patienten nur bedingt von Nutzen sein, weil man oft nicht gern lange Anfahrtswege in Kauf nehmen möchte, um dahin zu gelangen wo es möglicherweise besser abläuft.




> Selbst wenn wir diese Daten hätten, könnten wir nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, ob nun die zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren besser wären, als die Kliniken im Outback, oder spezielle Prostatakrebskliniken.
> 
> In den USA, wo man mit privaten Daten freizügiger umgeht, was wiederum andere Probleme schafft, wurde dies mal untersucht


Lieber Andi,

Im Forum ist es generell nicht gestattet oder besser noch nicht gern gesehen, Empfehlungen für die eine oder andere Behandlungsstätte zu publizieren, weil man da möglicherweise gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Erst unlängst ist so ein Beitrag von mir an die Adresse von Wolfgang aus Berlin gelöscht worden, was ich ohne zu mullen und ohne zu knullen nicht nur klaglos hingenommen, sondern dafür auch noch Verständns dokumentiert habe. Aber auch Wolfgang war der Meinung, dass man das ab irgendwann mal nicht mehr so eng sehen sollte.





> Vom PZ-Nord in Gronau erhalte ich nach RPE in 2012 halbjährlich Fragebögen, mit dessen Hilfe mein Gesundheitszustand abgefragt wird.


@WernerE

Hut ab für soviel Nachsorge!

*"Die Dummheit ist die sonderbarste aller Krankheiten. Der Kranke leidet niemals unter ihr. Die schmerzhaft leiden, sind die anderen"*
(Paul-Henri Spaak)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Der Bericht ist wirklich interessant. Prostatazentren die nur RPE und AS durchführen? Das ist doch nichts anderes als ein Urologe in der Provinz. Und fokale Therapien bleiben dabei gleich ganz ausgeblendet. Oft ist es auch Personalfluktuation die dazu führt, dass Zentren bestimmte Therapien nicht mehr anbieten können - der Spezialist dafür arbeitet jetzt woanders.

Dann ist es besser herumzureisen und sich verschiedene Meinungen von Kliniken einzuholen die auf eine Therapie spezialisiert sind. Nur wer berät einen bei der Auswahl der richtigen Therapie aus allen Möglichkeiten? Die S3 orientiert sich wie Du berichtest auch an "volkswirtschaften Aspekten". Und wie ich erlebt habe macht einer den anderen schlecht anstatt neutral zu beraten.

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
sicher gibt es diverse Defizite auch in den zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren. Auch wenn der BPS meint, an irgendwelchen Qualitätskriterien mitgearbeitet zu haben, bleiben doch mehr Fragen offen, als sie beantwortet werden. Erklärende Worte von Seiten des BPS leider negativ. Auch ist der Konkurrenzkampf der Kliniken um Patienten sicher nicht geeignet immer eine wirklich neutrale, unvoreingenommene Beratung zu erhalten.




> .. Und fokale Therapien bleiben dabei gleich ganz ausgeblendet...


Die "fokale Therapie der Prostata" ist kein leitliniengerechter Ansatz, weshalb man nicht unbedingt auf weitreichende Verfügbarkeit hoffen darf. Momentan wird in Studien überprüft, ob das eine valide Option darstellen könnte. Erste Ergebnisse gibt es beispielsweise von einem *Team um Ahmed aus Großbritannien*. Untersucht wurden 56 Patienten mit einer lokalen Prostatakrebsdiagnose im mittleren Risikobereich, die eine HIFU Behandlung des Index Tumors, also des Tumorareals mit dem höchsten Gleason Grad, erhielten. Das durchschnittliche aPSA lag bei 7.4ng/ml. Die Ergebnisse nach 12 Monaten waren wie folgt:


92% waren kontinentbei 77% war die volle Erektionsfähigkeit vorhandenbei 59% war beides vorhandendas mittlere PSA NADIR lag bei 2.4ng/mlbei 85% der Patienten konnte per Biopsie und/oder mpMRI kein Krebs mehr nachgewiesen werden.Am "Studienende" [~2 Jahren] gab es aber bei 43% der Patienten nachweisbare Krebsareale. 

Hier wurden Patienten behandelt, die nicht unbedingt für AS geeignet waren, aber auch eine radikale Intervention grenzwertig erschien. Daran erkennt man schon, dass eigentlich nur sehr wenige Patienten überhaupt dafür geeignet wären.

Weiterhin muss man festhalten, dass 43% der Patienten nach etwa 2 Jahren nicht Krebsfrei waren, die Rezidivrate wohl doch erheblich sein dürfte. Und jegliche Art einer rettenden Zweittherapie ist immer mit einer erhöhten Komplikationsrate verbunden, sei es SRT nach erfolgloser Operation, RPE nach erfolgloser Strahlentherapie und natürlich auch RPE oder sRT nach erfolgloser HIFU Behandlung! Auch ist die Rate der Errektionsfähigkeit mit 77% nach 12 Monaten eher durchschnittlich. Die *Strahlentherapie* kommt beispielsweise auf 71% Potenzrate ohne Inkontinenz nach 7 Jahren.

Ist die fokale Therapie der Prostata dennoch sinnvoll? Ich habe da meine Zweifel, zumindest was HIFU angeht. Keine Zweifel habe ich aber daran, dass sich dies etablieren wird, da es nachgefragt werden wird. Nachfrage generiert Angebot.

Ein anderer kritischer Punkt ist, und hier komme ich nochmal zurück zum DKG Artikel, dass es ein erhebliches Defizit in der Durchführung von Studien in den zertifizierten Zentren gibt.



> Die Sollvorgabe ist, dass >5% der Primärfälle in Studien eingebracht werden, wobei lediglich in 41 Standorten, d. h. 47% von 87 auswertbaren Standorten diese Sollvorgabe erfüllt wurde. Die mediane Zahl der Patienten eines Zentrums, die in eine Studie mit Ethikvotum eingebracht wurden, beträgt 7 (0279), wobei viele Zentren eine Teilnahme an der PREFERE-Studie angeben, aber auch nach positivem Screening geeigneter Patienten noch keine Patienten eingebracht haben.


Da muss ich schmunzeln, dient die PREFERE Studie hier oftmals als Feigenblatt für die Durchführung von Studien, auch wenn man gar keine Patienten rekrutiert, oder rekrutieren will. Ja, da gäbe es noch viel zu tun, denn solange Männer am Prostatakrebs versterben erscheint ein Qualitätsmanagement alleine nicht ausreichend.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo LowRoad,

ich halte das von Dir genannte Ergebnis für HIFU auch für erschreckend schlecht. Es deckt sich mit dem von mir in einem anderen Thread angegebenen Link: *Nevoux u.a.* Dort waren sogar nur 81,5 % der Patienten nach der Behandlung ohne Tumor. Nach 2 Jahren schon 43% Rezidive, wie sieht es dann wohl nach fünf Jahren aus?

Was mich ärgert ist, dass die Vertreter der HIFU Therapie laufend gegen die konkurrierende NanoKnife Therapie veröffentlichen. Und dies mit Argumenten, die weitgehend genauso gegen die HIFU Therapie selbst angeführt werden könnten. Dies ist wohl dem von Dir angesprochenen "Konkurrenzkampf der Kliniken um Patienten" geschuldet.

Da ich von der NanoKnife Therapie überzeugt bin möchte ich hier die *kürzlich veröffentlichten Rezidivraten* (nach max. 50 Monaten) bei NanoKnife angeben:

Gleason kleiner 7: null Prozent (0 von 55)
Gleason 7: 2,6 Prozent (3 von 117)
Gleason größer 7: 15 Prozent (10 von 67)

Erwähnt wird auch, dass alle 265 Patienten direkt nach der NanoKnife Therapie keine Tumorreste im behandelten Bereich hatten! Dies im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten Ergebnissen der HIFU Therapie.

 Diese Daten basieren auf der Auswertung der Patientendaten des Prostata-Centrums Offenbach.

Danach ist NanoKnife eine gute fokale Therapie. Allerdings wird auch angeboten, die ganze Prostata abzuleiten und damit steht sie dann in Konkurrenz zur RPE und IMRT. So wird sie sich wohl viele Feinde machen! 

Daneben, meine ich, erreicht man auch mit Cyberknife gute fokale Ergebnisse. Wenn man seinen Krebs nicht nur aktiv beobachten möchte kann man damit sich seiner entledigen.

----------


## Georg_

> denn solange Männer am Prostatakrebs versterben erscheint ein Qualitätsmanagement alleine nicht ausreichend.


So wie ich Deine Berichte verstehe werden Kriterien für Prostata-Zentren definiert bei deren Einhaltung ein gewisser Qualitätsmaßstab erreicht sein soll. Nur werden diese Kriterien nicht eingehalten und dies führt auch nicht zu Konsequenzen.

In unserer Firma bin ich im Qualitätsmanagement engagiert und da habe ich ganz andere Vorstellungen von Qualität. Ich halte es für fragwürdig, dass sehr viele Kliniken, bei denen es um Menschenleben und deren Gesundheit geht kein Qualitätsmanagement haben aber z.B. eine Firma für Pappkartons nach ISO 9000 zertifiziert ist.

Ein wirksames Qualitätsmanagement scheint jedenfalls die Martini-Klinik zu haben: 
https://www.martini-klinik.de/die-ma...rberg-wittram/ und entsprechend hat sie sehr gute Ergebnisse und zufriedene Patienten.

----------


## uwes2403

> aber z.B. eine Firma für Pappkartons nach ISO 9000 zertifiziert ist.


Moin Georg,

aber meist doch nicht freiwillig, sondern weil der Kunde es verlangt...bei Kliniken schaut da bisher wohl kaum einer drauf...

Schönen Gruß

Uwe (TS 16949, ISO 14001 usw. :-)  )

----------


## Georg_

Sicher wird der Anstoss bei meinem Pappkarton-Beispiel von einem Großkunden gekommen sein. Aber eine Klinik sieht sich auch mit Klagen von Patienten wegen falscher Behandlung konfrontiert. Ein Qualitätsmanagement könnte die Anzahl dieser Klagen drastisch reduzieren.

Außerdem - ich glaube unverdrossen an das Gute im Menschen - sollte eine Klinik doch bemüht sein ihre Patienten möglichst gut zu behandeln. Das Instrument dafür ist Qualitätsmanagement.

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg und Uwe,*
danke für eure Beiträge.

Zu beachten wäre, meiner Meinung nach, dass eine Qualitätskontrolle, so wie wir sie verstehen, primär die Verfahrensqualität betrifft  nicht die Ergebnisqualität! Das entspricht ja auch unserem Empfinden, kennen wir doch alle Geräte, die schon von Beginn an eher einen Schrottcharakter besitzen, aber sicher alle nach DIN-ISO-900x gefertigt wurden.

Auch im medizinischen Bereich wird die Qualitätssicherung nicht zwingend für bessere Ergebnisse bei harten Faktoren wie beispielsweise dem Gesamtüberleben sorgen können. Da bräuchte man wohl zuerst mal bessere Methoden, oder?

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Lowroad,

jein....zumindest in meinem Bereich (Automotive) wird sehr wohl auch die Ergebnisqualität in die Betrachtung einbezogen. Zunächst wird zwar der Ablauf/das Verfahren auditiert, dann wird zusätzlich geschaut, was im Feld passiert - und wenn was passiert, welche Verfahrensverbesserungen (lessons learned) notwendig sind und wie sie in den Prozeß eingebracht werden.

Das dürfte im medizinischen Bereich vermutlich schwieriger sein, da (anders als bei einer Serienfertigung) keine zwei Patienten absolut gleiche Verläufe haben..

----------


## LowRoad

*Uwe,*
sicher, werden im industriellen Bereich, zumindest wenn man langfristig Geschäfte machen will, grobe Fehler versucht zu beseitigen. Allerdings muss das zu ökonomisch - realistischen Bedingungen erfolgen, ne!?

Im medizinischen Bereich _'Prostatakrebs'_ ist doch völlig klar, dass es Defizite gibt solange Männer an der Krankheit versterben. Methodische Verbesserungen führen nur über Studien, weshalb deren Durchführung, oder auch Nichtdurchführung als ein Indiz für das Defizitbewusstsein gelten darf, und da mangelt es Deutschen Kliniken oft - zertifiziert oder nicht. Das wird ja auch im DKG Bericht bemängelt. Glücklicherweise sind andere Länder engagierter.




> ...solange Männer am Prostatakrebs versterben erscheint ein Qualitätsmanagement alleine nicht ausreichend.


Das hatte ich geschrieben, ist da was falsch dran?

----------


## uwes2403

Nein, natürlich nicht.....

----------


## Georg_

> zumindest in meinem Bereich (Automotive) wird sehr wohl auch die  Ergebnisqualität in die Betrachtung einbezogen. Zunächst wird zwar der  Ablauf/das Verfahren auditiert, dann wird zusätzlich geschaut, was im  Feld passiert - und wenn was passiert, welche Verfahrensverbesserungen  (lessons learned) notwendig sind und wie sie in den Prozeß eingebracht  werden.


Das beschreibt doch genau den Qualitätsverbesserungsprozess. Ein Qualitätsmanagementsystem soll Jahr für Jahr zu einer ständigen, schrittweisen Verbesserung führen. Als Ziel kann man nicht verlangen, dass kein Patient mehr an Prostatakrebs stirbt, dies ist kaum erreichbar. Vielmehr wird man sich als Praxis oder Klinik Ziele setzen wie: 20% weniger Inkontinenz nach RPE als im Vorjahr. Oder 30% längere Zeit ohne Resistenz bei einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie als im Durchschnitt der vorliegenden Studien. Damit würde man schon viel erreichen. Man muss natürlich Statistik darüber führen, welche Ergebnisse die einzelnen Behandlungen der Patienten hatten. Sonst weiß man nicht, ob das Ziel erreicht wurde. Und man muss nachdenken, wie man seine Ziele erreichen kann und seine Pläne auch umsetzen.

----------


## LowRoad

*Georg,*
da werden wir wohl keinen Konsens herstellen können, denn 20% weniger Inkontinenz und/oder 30% längere Zeit bis zur Resistenz reicht mir nicht. Das sind alles nur surrogate Parameter, die nicht zwangsläufig mit dem Überleben korrelieren.

----------


## LowRoad

> Die Operation der Prostata erfordert viel Erfahrung und sollte deshalb Spezialisten vorbehalten sein. Doch immer mehr Eingriffe werden an Kliniken ohne große Kompetenz vorgenommen - eine fatale Fehlentwicklung.


Über eine interessante *Studie berichtet die FAZ* aktuell - es geht um Fallzahlen der Krankenhäuser, die leider zu oft als kritisch gering einzuschätzen sind!

----------

